

Fog has declined in past century along California's redwood coast - white_eskimo
http://www.sciencecentric.com/news/article.php?q=10021622-fog-has-declined-past-century-along-california-redwood-coast

======
white_eskimo
The 6 degree Fahrenheit drop in the coast vs inland temperature gradient has
resulted in a 33% reduction in coastal fog drip.

This is definitely not good for our Coastal Redwoods in the Santa Cruz
Mountains, given their reliance on high fog density. Such a reduction in fog
will result in smaller trees and a reduced growth rate. As a result, the more
aggressive tanoak and douglas fir species will proliferate and dominate the
limited Redwood forests.

It sounds far off, but this is definitely news worth considering if you are
planning a timber harvesting operation. Given that these trees take between
20-50 years to grow back, such logging operations could drastically change the
surrounding ecosystem.

I believe that the Redwood forests are one of northern California's most
amazing gifts, and I would be extremely sad to see them go.

